# for those wanting to see bite pics



## __sam69__ (Mar 4, 2008)

image gallery

these are off the midwest website, anybody thinking of getting DWA, remember these animals are not to be taken lightly, these bite pics show just what carelessness can do!


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

I read that picture of the python is a fake... but the rest look raw.


----------



## __sam69__ (Mar 4, 2008)

ive heard that too,


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

the really horrible looking slices are fasciotomy cuts, which are common place in the US but alot are apparently done unnessesarily.

The pictures are horrible though, and just goes to show what these animals can do.


----------



## shane.tucker.royal08 (Dec 8, 2008)

Ouch!!!


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

ewww, extremely painfull!!

really makes u think about the damage they can do


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

knew i shouldnt have looked at them before my tea, having steak aswel or rather was until i saw the fasciotomy pics!


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks for the link, great pics. I like to look at bite pics from time to time, kinda brings it home know what i mean?

I'd be really interested to know which species were responsible for each of them. Anybody know?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

trueviper said:


> thanks for the link, great pics. I like to look at bite pics from time to time, kinda brings it home know what i mean?
> 
> I'd be really interested to know which species were responsible for each of them. Anybody know?


Rattlesnakes I recon, not 100% but alot of those look like crotalus bites, last pics look more like an elapid envenomation.

Hows things Mark?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

the last one is Bothrops asper actually


----------



## Phil Barnaby (Oct 22, 2008)

SiUK said:


> the really horrible looking slices are fasciotomy cuts, which are common place in the US but alot are apparently done unnessesarily.
> 
> The pictures are horrible though, and just goes to show what these animals can do.


Pardon my ignorance but the cuts are done to release pressure from swelling is that right?


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Phil Barnaby said:


> Pardon my ignorance but the cuts are done to release pressure from swelling is that right?



They are yes, but in most cases anti-inflamitries would work just as well, a facioptmy (sp) would be the last thing i would want, well...... one of them :whistling2:


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

some nasty pics, made me feel ill lol


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah they are performed to relieve pressure in the limb to minimise permanent damage like amputation.


----------



## Phil Barnaby (Oct 22, 2008)

Again in uncharted territory, I know generally there are neurotoxins and haemotoxins, so is there one specific type that would cause that kind of swelling or is it some general to any kind of bite.

I do apologise for my ignorance here, the DWA keepers who have to deal with these issues on a daily basis should realise that they are dealing with an absolute novice in matters toxic.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

basic overview, neurotoxins are found in elapids and cause the nervous system to stop working, fasciotomies are often used with Crotalus bites, which is hemotoxic venom.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Swelling is common to all bites, it's the body's reaction to a "foreign" invader. Massive swelling is usually found in the bites of vipers, who as Si said, possess a mainly haemotoxic venom. The huge swelling is caused by the breaking down of the walls of the blood vessels allowing internal bleeding into the tissues. They swell and are contained by the surrounding tissues which are also swelling. Basically the skin can only stretch to accomodate so much pressure before the internal "compartment" pressure cannot be accomodated anymore and blood supply is cut off by the swelling, this can cause tissue death which, coupled with the cytotoxic and myotoxic properties of the venom can cause gangrene and necessitate the removal of the limb.

A lot of US doctors perform fasciotomies as a routine treatment for viper bites, my cynical mind thinks it's because the patient will then require months of reconstructive surgery and physiotherapy at a cost of thousands of dollars.


----------



## Phil Barnaby (Oct 22, 2008)

Now starts to make sense. Two basic types of venemous snakes, depending on the toxin produced which family they are assisgned to. 

Again it probably is a stupid question but are there any venemous snakes that keepers avoid, thinking of some of the Australian species. I would also think that some of the sea snakes would be problematic due to their specialised needs.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Phil Barnaby said:


> Now starts to make sense. Two basic types of venemous snakes, depending on the toxin produced which family they are assisgned to.
> 
> Again it probably is a stupid question but are there any venemous snakes that keepers avoid, thinking of some of the Australian species. I would also think that some of the sea snakes would be problematic due to their specialised needs.


 
Basically, yes, although there are a couple who don't follow the "rules":lol2: The Mojave rattlesnake has a primarily neurotoxic venom and the Cascobel (_Crotalus durissus_) starts off with a very potent neurotoxin as a youngster then, as it get older, the venom composition changes to a haemotoxin.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

are they all snake bites?


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

SiUK said:


> Rattlesnakes I recon, not 100% but alot of those look like crotalus bites, last pics look more like an elapid envenomation.
> 
> Hows things Mark?


Not too bad mate thanks for asking :2thumb:

So the pictures of the bite victims with the really nasty looking blebs were probably caused by Crotalus species? Incredible.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah id imagine so, it looks like the sort of damage Crotalus species can do.


----------



## danathon (Jan 4, 2009)

That is disgusting i wanna be sick now


----------



## jeff pollitt (Oct 29, 2008)

*re:bites*

ohhh my god!!! should'nt have looked at that two minutes after beans on toast!!!!:bash::bash:


----------



## StephanieDragon (Dec 24, 2008)

*wow*

I would love to have a really dangerous snake when i am older in a plca eof my own, but those pics have made me feel a bit. . . (lot) sickly but wow these creatures are truly amazing and not to be messed with


----------



## Lottie Lou (Feb 2, 2008)

Dear Lord  Owtchhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Kind of gave me a hankering for a BBQ.

MMmmmeeat.


----------



## REPTILEVIVS (Jan 19, 2009)

*More pics of bites.*

Hunter Serpentology / T.C.R.S. 

www.*cobraman.net* http://uk.wrs.yahoo.com/_ylt=A1f4cf...s0v/EXP=1233531904/**http://www.cobraman.net/

Above you will see what happend to The Cobraman "Ray Hunter, Sc.D."
see gallery photos of snakes and bites that have almost killed him more than once...


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

REPTILEVIVS said:


> Hunter Serpentology / T.C.R.S.
> 
> www.*cobraman.net*
> 
> ...


ray is a nutter, nice guy but crazy :lol2:


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

never heard of anyone self immunising before lol, what a nutcase!


----------



## __sam69__ (Mar 4, 2008)

Dextersdad said:


> Kind of gave me a hankering for a BBQ.
> 
> MMmmmeeat.


 lmaoo, your a funny guy


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Bill Haast has been doing it for years now. He's 99 and still going strong having been bitten dozens of times, in fact his blood has even been used as an antivenin when no other was available! He continues to self immunise on a daliy basis.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

i take it self immunising only buys you a bit more time if u get bitten?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

na it builds up an immunity to some degree or another, Bill Haast is very immune hence surviving over 170 envenomations, but he will still have some effects of the venom its not going to protect him 100%, he can only be protected against the species of which he is injecting venom and if he stopped the immunity would soon diminish


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

__sam69__ said:


> lmaoo, your a funny guy


Sorry dude, this life at sea is driving me crazy...



...and hungry.


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

OMG there sick lol


----------



## souvlaki (Jan 30, 2009)

Oooouuuucchhh!!!!!:crazy:


----------



## Lottie Lou (Feb 2, 2008)

Yum.....


----------

